# 450I XC snorkel kit



## jacks9036 (Aug 21, 2012)

I know this bike is still so new it's hard to find some of the accessories and kit's I'm needing.

Anyone seen one of these snorkeled yet? Looking to get it done and haven't seen the specs on it yet.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

You should fill out your signature so we can see what you got to better help ya. :rockn:


----------



## jacks9036 (Aug 21, 2012)

K, Think I got everything on there..


----------

